#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > Engineers Discussion Zone - Ask and resolve queries and so much more.. >  >  Concept of segment register

## nisu123

Que.
where the segment registers reside in memory is it in main memory(RAM) or in the micrprocessor memory.
does segment has a fix size (64kb) or variable size...??
what is difference between paging and segmentation.??





  Similar Threads: How to Register TOEFL iBT® Test Become a part of Microsoft Family...! Register and win...! Brain teaser: Design a circuit capable of displaying all vowels using 7 segment LCD Browse Forum without register Dual Seven Segment Decoder

----------


## mehul3

segment registers reside in ram. They have fixed size. Now, In page concept, u have memory divided into continuous pattern and they are recognized by their few of the deciding upper bits of program counter. In case of segmentation, u have any 64k block of memory for usage. The range of addresses is decided by Base address stored in segment register. Hmmmmmm... Have you noticed d imp advantage of segmentation?? U can have one block of memory for one program data storage. Now for another program you can switch over to another block without disturbing previous data.

----------

